# Swing & Clean und build Problem



## steffi89 (5. Okt 2016)

Hallo
Habe ein Problem mit meinem fertigen Programm. Das Programm ist fertig programmiert und funktioniert, wenn ich es mit "Run Project" in Netbeans ausführe, auch tadellos. Ich möchte jetzt eine .jar-Datei erstellen.
Beim erstellen schreibt mir NetBeans folgenden Text:


```
warning: Supported source version 'RELEASE_6' from annotation processor 'org.eclipse.persistence.internal.jpa.modelgen.CanonicalModelProcessor' less than -source '1.8'
warning: The following options were not recognized by any processor: '[eclipselink.canonicalmodel.use_static_factory]'
Note: C:\.............\src\UI\FrameAnmeldung.java uses or overrides a deprecated API.
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.
Note: Some input files use unchecked or unsafe operations.
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.
1 warning
```

Die .JAR Datei wird erstellt und ich kann sie auch starten.
Das erste Frame ist das "Anmeldeframe", welches auch richtig angezeigt wird. Nun zu meinem Problem: Wenn ich den Benutzername und das Passwort eingebe und auf anmelden drücke öffnet sich das Hauptframe nicht (Zur Erinnerung: wenn es aus Netbeans gestartet wird, funktioniert es problemlos), und das Anmeldeframe verschwindet auch nicht.

Habe jetzt schon folgendes versucht:
Das Hauptframe direkt gestartet, ohne Anmeldung: funktioniert auch nicht
Das Hauptframe leer gelassen:  funktioniert auch nicht
Anmeldung ohne sql abfrage eingebaut: funktioniert auch nicht

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand kurz helfen

Danke im voraus

lg

Steffi


----------



## benruzzer (5. Okt 2016)

Oft startet deien Entwicklungsumgebnung das Programm mit einer anderen Java-Version. Geb mal in die Kommandozeile den Befehl "java -version" ein. Übernehme dann diese Version als Standard in Netbeans


----------



## steffi89 (5. Okt 2016)

Hallo benruzzer

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Hilfe. Das mit der Version hatte ich auch schon überprüft. Waren beide auf der Version 7 und habe jetzt beide auf Version 8-101 upgedatet.

lg

Steffi


----------



## Viktim (6. Okt 2016)

Wie meldet man sich denn an?
Gibts da eine Datenbank mit den Anmeldedaten oder eine Textdatei oder sowas?


----------



## steffi89 (6. Okt 2016)

Hallo Viktim

Das Programm hat ein Standardpasswort das in einer Textdatei gespeichert wird und für alle benutzer gleich ist (es soll nur verhindert werden das jeder ins Programm einsteigen kann). Nach dem anmelden wird die Mitarbeiterliste geladen, die auf einer Datenbank gespeichert ist.
Ich habe allerdings das Laden der Daten schon mal testweise raus genommen und das selbe Ergbnis erhalten.
lg

Steffi


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Okt 2016)

Moin,


steffi89 hat gesagt.:


> -Xlint:deprecation


Hast Du das denn schon versucht?

http://www.javaworld.com/article/2073587/javac-s--xlint-options.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## steffi89 (8. Okt 2016)

Hallo

Update: Nachdem ich unzählige Foren durchsucht habe hae ich endlich einen Hinweis bekommen, der mir weiter geholfen hat.
Ich habe meine .jar datei entpackt und alle Klassen nochmals durchgeschaut und dabei den Fehler gefunden. Meine Packagenamen fangen alle mit einem Großbuchstaben an. In der Jardatei hat Netbeans allerdings die Packagenamen mit einem kleinen Anfangsbuchstaben begonnen (Wieso auch immer??? und nicht alle). Habe jetzt die betroffenen Packagenamen geändert und Programm funktioniert.

Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand sagen wie man Packagenamen richtig bennent. Muss ehrlich sagen dass ich mir da noch nie Gedanken gemacht habe. Lustig ist auch, dass ich jetzt ein paar Package's(!) groß und ein paar klein geschrieben habe (habe noch nicht alle geändert) und er damit sonst kein Problem hat??? 

Danke noch an Klaus & Viktim für Ihre Hilfe. Beide Tipps haben mir sehr geholfen den Fehler einzugrenzen.

lg

Steffi

@ Klaus: "*Der Pessimist sagt "Schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden ...", der Optimist sagt "DOCH, es kann !!" *ist echt lustig


----------



## Xyz1 (8. Okt 2016)

Ich versuch's mal, das sollte alles erklären:

```
/*
 * To change this license header, choose License Headers in Project Properties.
 * To change this template file, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */
package javaapplication5;

import java.util.*;

/**
 * @author
 */
public class JavaApplication5 {
    /**
     * 
     * @param args 
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // Blabla...
    }
}
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Okt 2016)

Moin,


steffi89 hat gesagt.:


> @ Klaus: "*Der Pessimist sagt "Schlimmer kann es nicht mehr werden ...", der Optimist sagt "DOCH, es kann !!" *ist echt lustig


und es stimmt vor allem 
Muss aber auch zugeben, das es nicht von mir stammt, sondern von Jürgen von der Lippe .....


----------



## steffi89 (10. Okt 2016)

> ```
> /*
> * To change this license header, choose License Headers in Project Properties.
> * To change this template file, choose Tools | Templates
> ...



???

Wolltest Du mir jetzt das da erklären 
	
	
	
	





```
package javaapplication5;
```
???

Vielleicht habe ich mich da jetzt schlecht oder einfach nur falsch ausgedrückt!?!?
Ich wollte wissen ob es für package-Namen irgendwelche bennenungsregeln gibt wie z.B.:

darf keine Großbuchstaben enthalten
nicht mit einer Zahl anfangen
keine Sonderzeichen
....

Wie man ein package importiert war mir schon klar!!!


----------



## dayaftereh (10. Okt 2016)

Hey, schau dir mal den Link an: https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/java/package/namingpkgs.html


----------



## Xyz1 (10. Okt 2016)

steffi89 hat gesagt.:


> ???


Warum so aggressiv? Package namen schreibt man klein, wie aus der Abbildung zu erkennen. Wenn du dich dumm anstellst, bin ich sofort aus diesem Thema raus. Ich spiele hier nicht den Babysitter.


----------



## VfL_Freak (11. Okt 2016)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du dich dumm anstellst, bin ich sofort aus diesem Thema raus. Ich spiele hier nicht den Babysitter.


na na na, wer ist denn jetzt aggressiv ? 
Bringen Dich drei Fragezeichen so sehr aus dem Tritt ? 

Gruß Klaus


----------

